# Please help, what is Uber's policy on accepting tips?



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Can you be deactivated for accepting tips?


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

command3r said:


> Can you be deactivated for accepting tips?


Relax. Remarkable.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Take the money and thank them for tipping.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Seriously? 


command3r said:


> Can you be deactivated for accepting tips?


Absolutely, Uber encourages you to thank the pax profusely for the fare and then offer them a tip.


----------



## Dguy (Dec 6, 2015)

There is no policy against tipping. Take any tip you want.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

It's not a problem. Nobody will ever offer you a tip. Ever. Uber made sure of this when they lied to the passengers and told them that the tip was included.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

command3r said:


> Can you be deactivated for accepting tips?


The instant you are offered a tip, hold out your hand, take the money, and say "Thanks, I appreciate your business."

And move on.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> The instant you are offered a tip, hold out your hand, take the money, and say "Thanks, I appreciate your business."


I usually add a "Wow" in front of that just for effect.

_"Wow! Thanks!"_


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Start crying, now I can feed my six children, they might add $5. Around here there are fake homeless people sometimes. Sick, but with the rate cuts I'm all for it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

command3r said:


> Can you be deactivated for accepting tips?


Don't ask for tips.
Take your PAX on a "SHAKE RIDE"
A RIDE SO BUMPY AND TWISTY,THAT MONEY FLIES OUT OF THEIR POCKETS !
disable your interior lights so pax can not find their money.

Tipping problem solved.

Tipping is not a city in China.

" go on take the money and run "-Steve miller


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Absolutely, Uber encourages you to thank the pax profusely for the fare and then offer them a tip.


After mints and bottled water.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I usually add a "Wow" in front of that just for effect.
> 
> _"Wow! Thanks!"_


And then I rub the shiney quarters together and pinch myself with them to make sure I'm not dreaming !

And exclaim " God bless us,God bless us every one !"


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The official Uber policy is this:

With Uber, tipping isn't necessary. However, if you are offered a tip, you should refuse it. If the customer insists, you may accept it. You earned it!

In other words, take the money and declare "I can EAT TODAY!"


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Had a guy last night ask "what is your policy on tips"? "Not expected but always appreciated" I responded.

He had a $20 and wanted to tip me $5 I only had $12 in change he said no problem here's an $8 tip!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

command3r said:


> Can you be deactivated for accepting tips?


Yep!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Yep!


Ummm... NO. Soliciting for tips, perhaps. But not accepting them alone.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

command3r said:


> Can you be deactivated for accepting tips?


Yes. I reported you so they'll deactivate you shortly.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

PTUber said:


> Had a guy last night ask "what is your policy on tips"? "Not expected but always appreciated" I responded.
> 
> He had a $20 and wanted to tip me $5 I only had $12 in change he said no problem here's an $8 tip!


What an asshole. He couldn't give you $20?
/s


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice guy $19 earnings to me I was very happy with the $8.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm driving some limo now as well. Had a airport pick up the other day. Company paid me $28 plus the guy tipped $20. Not bad for a couple hours work and not my car.


----------



## Stefan Dj. (Feb 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Don't ask for tips.
> Take your PAX on a "SHAKE RIDE"
> A RIDE SO BUMPY AND TWISTY,THAT MONEY FLIES OUT OF THEIR POCKETS !
> disable your interior lights so pax can not find their money.
> ...


this

also make sure their phones fly out and don't return back


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stefan Dj. said:


> this
> 
> also make sure their phones fly out and don't return back


Solicit all of their friends to become Uber drivers under the guise of returning the phone.
Why get a $20.00 tip when you may make $1,000.00 ?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uber doesn't have a policy on accepting tips. It is the rider's peragitive to tip or not and they are only in cash or groceries (fast food or convenience store drinks).


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

I state to all pax that "your fare you pay Uber does NOT include tips. Any tips paid are much appreciated and accepted."

I am not asking for a tip. i am making a truthful statement.


----------



## fatherted69 (Feb 22, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> Uber doesn't have a policy on accepting tips. It is the rider's peragitive to tip or not and they are only in cash or groceries (fast food or convenience store drinks).


Incorrect. Uber specifically states on their website that "there's no need to tip".

https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

fatherted69 said:


> Incorrect. Uber specifically states on their website that "there's no need to tip".
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


There IS no need to tip UBER. But MY policy is tips are welcomed.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

It's funny how uber pushes the no-tipping policy, yet ups the "booking fee" in most cities. I believe there is no need to tip uber (themselves), but as the fuzzer states, tips are always welcomed to the driver. In my humble opinion.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

fatherted69 said:


> Incorrect. Uber specifically states on their website that "there's no need to tip".
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


Incorrect... 'No need to tip' is not a policy on receiving tips. It is a mind game on giving tips. OP asked about receiving tips.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

That's it, guys. I am DONE with this topic. 
I am never complaining about Uber saying 'there's not need to tip', etc.

The Uber manager with the AMA thread explained to us that Uber's goal is to maximize the difference between what pax are willing to pay and our wages.
The only way to do that is on the receipts end of things is to make sure ANYTTHING pax pays, Uber gets a cut of. Whether that be the rider fee or the 20-25% cut of the rest, they want to get in on it.

Since it is ILLEGAL for the employer to withhold tips from employees (except in limited circumstances that wouldn't apply to our situation)
allowing tipping would ultimately DECREASE the amount Uber would make. It's just not in their best interests.

For a simple example:

For a specific ride, if Rider would be willing to pay $11.50 max
and uber allowed tipping...let's say average is 15%...

then they really couldn't charge more than $10, on average, because if it were any more, pax would be forced to reject the ride or take it and feel they were under-tipping....which is not a sustainable business model.

Therefore, Uber is NOT currently interested AT ALL in a tip business model.

I get it, there is a big problem with this thinking:
1. It runs counter to societal norms. Pisses people off. Uber doesn't care about that
2. It's a service industry. Tipping creates economic value, because people getwhat they want. I.e. in a tip business model, workers are rewarded for better service, leading to happier customers and happier/wealthier workers. It also makes most people happy! 

Uber SHOULD care about this because
1. people are involved
2. It would increase the value of their brand. (imo)

But right now they DON'T care, and they will continue on this path until they are convinced it absolutely NEEDS to change. 
THere's just too much money they would give up by allowing tips and also decreasing fares that they get a cut of.

If you want tips (who doesn't), do it the old fashioned way. 
TELL THE PAX that tipping is NOT included. but really really appreciated.

It's up to us.

To the OP's original question:

Based on reading lots of posts and some of the uber contract, etc:

NO we cannot be de-activated for accepting tips.
We CAN be de-activated for ASKING for tips (I believe).
We CANNOT be de-activated for making pax aware of Uber's policies (tips are not required but they ARE APPRECIATED)

- CD


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

There are restaurants who are starting to include tips in the check. I wonder if things take off if they would use an option to tip before considering raising rates when they lose enough drivers.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> If you want tips (who doesn't), do it the old fashioned way.
> TELL THE PAX that tipping is NOT included. but really really appreciated


Which would be fine and all but what percentage of non-tipping pax would give you less than 4 stars if you brought that subject up? If you get a chance, have a heart to heart with a server in a chain like Applebee's about how the tipping thing actually works, keeping in mind that the restaurant business is one where there is a 'societal norm' for customers to tip. And like the restaurant industry there's zero incentive for pax to tip, the tip comes AFTER the service is performed, not before. That 'societal norm', btw, is something people learn from their parents, not from society. Uber threw that line in the pax app 'no need to tip' because they wanted to offer the pax a service that was easy to use and *cashless*, not considering the effect it might have on driver income, with the added benefit that pax could avoid tipping and not feel like a cheapskate, imo many of them are.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Which would be fine and all but what percentage of non-tipping pax would give you less than 4 stars if you brought that subject up? If you get a chance, have a heart to heart with a server in a chain like Applebee's about how the tipping thing actually works, keeping in mind that the restaurant business is one where there is a 'societal norm' for customers to tip. And like the restaurant industry there's zero incentive for pax to tip, the tip comes AFTER the service is performed, not before. That 'societal norm', btw, is something people learn from their parents, not from society. Uber threw that line in the pax app 'no need to tip' because they wanted to offer the pax a service that was easy to use and *cashless*, not considering the effect it might have on driver income, with the added benefit that pax could avoid tipping and not feel like a cheapskate, imo many of them are.


IME, tipping does not affect ratings. They're tipping because they appreciated the service. Happy customer = good rating. 
Also, you can trade five -star ratings after the tip. just say , 'hey, this was a lot of fun, let's trade 5 star ratings. Do it at the same time.

You can also see the prospect of 5 stars by telling pax at beginning of ride that 4 star riders (and drives) don't get picked. Which is true.
They remember this at the end of the ride, trust me.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> That's it, guys. I am DONE with this topic.
> I am never complaining about Uber saying 'there's not need to tip', etc.
> 
> The Uber manager with the AMA thread explained to us that Uber's goal is to maximize the difference between what pax are willing to pay and our wages.
> ...


Lol.. You've been had by that guy. The customer isn't even thinking about spending so much on a trip. They just want to get from point A to B. They know that it's cheap to use Uber.

-Uber can calculate the tips separately.
-Uber can give the pax the option to tip, and leave it up to pax to tip or not.

Don't listen to the Uber bullshit. Just look at Lyft for reference . only thing Lyft doesn't have is a proper marketing campaign as Uber. There's nothing more to it.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> IME, tipping does not affect ratings. They're tipping because they appreciated the service. Happy customer = good rating.
> Also, you can trade five -star ratings after the tip. just say , 'hey, this was a lot of fun, let's trade 5 star ratings. Do it at the same time.
> You can also see the prospect of 5 stars by telling pax at beginning of ride that 4 star riders (and drives) don't get picked. Which is true.
> They remember this at the end of the ride, trust me.


I had that happy discussion years ago with a woman I was involved with, she was a server at Applebee's. Very personable and very good at her job, big beautiful smile for all of her pax. In some ways they were a little like Uber, they had no mandatory tipping policy regardless of the size of the party. She clued me in on the groups of people that don't tip, my experiences with Uber have confirmed her experiences. I agree that mentioning a tip might not be a bad idea but only if the pax mentions it first, and possibly include the little chat about how the pax's ratings might make it easier to obtain the service. Apparently 90% of my pax don't appreciate the service, maybe they think .30/.30 is too expensive?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> ...Apparently 90% of my pax don't appreciate the service, maybe they think .30/.30 is too expensive?


Agreed, they depreciate my services too.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Accept all tips. Thank you, have a great day!


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

command3r said:


> Can you be deactivated for accepting tips?


Had a dude yesterday tell me "your tip is included, I already preset through the App" once I figured out he was clueless I went on to explain he probably set the tipping option for Uber Taxi which only works in some cities because Taxi drivers always expect a tip and Uber wanted to keep them happy... For us "partners" tipping is never included and we always appreciate a tip.
Long story short, we finished the ride, he got off my car and still didn't tip.
Anyway Command3r, accept the tip graciously and please don't use that canned response Uber wants us to use. "Decline the tip but the if the rider insists you can accept it" ... bUllsh!t take the money, you need it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

fatherted69 said:


> Incorrect. Uber specifically states on their website that "there's no need to tip".
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


Umm.. that's not a policy, try again


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

I think uber makes pax set tip always. Most feel they are tipping us. 
Deceitful passenger app is unbelievable! hurts drivers all the time.


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

I have been told by 2 pax that they are paying a 10% tip to Uber.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Tulsa Tom said:


> I have been told by 2 pax that they are paying a 10% tip to Uber.


Ask them to show you where they are in their trip history.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

when i worked in sales, i noticed that those who came in with lists, and are approached within 30 sec of them walking in, the immediate answer is "i'm jst looking" even though they clearly are not.

i just hang around with a smile and they approach me, asking me to get them xyz.

i find myself, doing the same, and i do carry a bit of cash on hand lately. some uber drivers i won't tip. some gets 5, 2, from me...because all of my rides are between 5-10 <- based on the distance, the rate hasn't dropped much in my area, only pennies on the dollar.


----------



## fatherted69 (Feb 22, 2016)

Do you think it's ok to attach a small sign to the back of my seat simply saying "Tips are not included in your Uber fare"?


----------



## LocalDriver7 (Feb 25, 2016)

Buy yourself a town car and piss on Uber.... i make more in 2 hrs than I can make for Uber all day in a surge. Piss on Travis


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

fatherted69 said:


> Do you think it's ok to attach a small sign to the back of my seat simply saying "Tips are not included in your Uber fare"?


All it takes is one pax to claim you begged for cash and complain to Uber how unprofessional you are with a sign (even if it is stating the obvious).


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Manotas said:


> Had a dude yesterday tell me "your tip is included, I already preset through the App" once I figured out he was clueless I went on to explain he probably set the tipping option for Uber Taxi which only works in some cities because Taxi drivers always expect a tip and Uber wanted to keep them happy... For us "partners" tipping is never included and we always appreciate a tip.
> Long story short, we finished the ride, he got off my car and still didn't tip.
> Anyway Command3r, accept the tip graciously and please don't use that canned response Uber wants us to use. "Decline the tip but the if the rider insists you can accept it" ... bUllsh!t take the money, you need it.


And he never will tip, either.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Getting tips is very easy.

Stand on the corner with a jar and a sign that says "Uber Driver. Need money for gas"


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I bet you will make more, even more since there aren't any car expenses.


----------

